# Anyone have opinions/experience with pac - man frogs



## Nolan1992 (Apr 18, 2014)

I think those guys are so funny/cool to watch. Heard they're pretty basic to care for as well.


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2014)

I've had had them before. Love 'em. Pretty easy keepers and so fun to feed.


----------



## Nolan1992 (Apr 18, 2014)

Tom said:


> I've had had them before. Love 'em. Pretty easy keepers and so fun to feed.



I saw a video of one eating some crickets, hilarious. I've seen on several care sheets that a ten-gallon is efficient and many people keep them at room temperature as well. Was this true for you?


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2014)

My room temp was a bit above the norm due to all the other aquariums and reptile enclosures, but yes. And a 10 gallon is sufficient size wise.


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 18, 2014)

Thats one of my favorite little guys. My friend breeds them, and I head start the little guys.


----------



## Nolan1992 (Apr 18, 2014)

Tom said:


> My room temp was a bit above the norm due to all the other aquariums and reptile enclosures, but yes. And a 10 gallon is sufficient size wise.


Thank you Tom.



tffnytorts said:


> Thats one of my favorite little guys. My friend breeds them, and I head start the little guys.



That's awesome, they seem like fun/interesting amphibians to learn about so I think I am sold on getting one.


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 18, 2014)

They are indeed very cool! They like a good 3" of moist, loose EcoEarth (or any brand).


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2014)

... and LOTS of roaches to eat!


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 18, 2014)

I have one . I feed him gut loaded crickets, surper worms, and pinky mice . I keep my packmans enclosure at 80 degrees . I have eco earth and a Ivey plant in his enclosure . I pour water in his enclosure weekly . I have him setup in a 20 gallon long tank with a water bowl . He mostly sits in the eco earth and hides right on top of the heat pad . Only comez out at night to eat crickets . If you feed them crickets you will need to make surs the crickets have something to eat or they will eat your frog .


----------



## Nolan1992 (Apr 18, 2014)

Do you guys know of a good place with a wide selection of morphs? I will settle for nothing less than a beauty/professional cricket assassin!


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 19, 2014)

No sorry . I got my frog from a local reptilian store in Hockly, Texas .


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 19, 2014)

Try LLL Reptile. They have some really cool little guys. Let me find a link.


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 19, 2014)

Scroll through these! 
I love the Blue Samurai's.
http://www.lllreptile.com/store/catalog/animals/tree-frogs-other-frogs-and-amphibians/


----------



## Nolan1992 (Apr 19, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> Scroll through these!
> I love the Blue Samurai's.
> http://www.lllreptile.com/store/catalog/animals/tree-frogs-other-frogs-and-amphibians/



Wow, I would have to say that is the best looking out of those as well. I just watched a video of housing the hatchling on there and she said to house the hatchlings in one of those plastic critter keepers. Do you think that is fine?


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 19, 2014)

No. That video isn't accurate.


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 19, 2014)

http://www.reptilesncritters.com/care-guide-pacman-frog.php


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 19, 2014)

Critter Keepers are very small.


----------



## Nolan1992 (Apr 19, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> Critter Keepers are very small.


*Housing*
A plastic shoebox or critter keeper is an appropriate size for any juvenile under six months of age. Once they outgrow that, a ten gallon aquarium should be the minimum. Keep frogs separate because they have known to attempt to eat each other, especially two males. A screen lid should be on the tank at all times to prevent escapes. If given the chance, they will try to get out.

I'm not sure why, it says it on that care sheet as well.


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 19, 2014)

For a little guy I guess it could work. I don't think its reasonable to buy several cages as the frog grows. You'll end up buying a new setup within the year!


----------



## Nolan1992 (Apr 19, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> For a little guy I guess it could work. I don't think its reasonable to buy several cages as the frog grows. You'll end up buying a new setup within the year!



Yes I agree, I just wasn't sure because some care sheets for different reptiles will say to put hatchlings in smaller enclosures because they'll get lost/confused, but I guess since these guys are so sedentary that wouldn't be an issue. Thank you for the care sheet, I hadn't found one that helpful when I did my search.


----------

